# Je n'arrivais pas à m'endormir parce que j'avais le sentiment que je pourrais vomir chaque instant.



## Taman

Non potevo dormire perché avevo la sensazione che potrei vomitare ogni momento.

Je n'arrivais pas à m'endormir parce que j'avais le sentiment que je pourrais vomir chaque instant.

Est-ce que je peux utiliser ces temps en italien comme ça ?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

je suis française donc je ne suis pas la mieux placée pour corriger l'italien.
C'est la phrase française qui sonne bizarrement à mes oreilles, il me semble qu'il serait plus naturel de dire :
Je n'arrivais pas à m'endormir parce que j'avais l'_impression _que je _risquai_s _de _vomir _à tout moment_. "
à tout moment" veut dire "à n'importe quel moment", alors que "à chaque instant" évoque l'image d'une personne qui vomirait répétitivement ce qui me semble assez rare.  
Pour _sentiment_, voir, ici : SENTIMENT : Définition de SENTIMENT
Bonne journée !


----------



## vi-m

Ciao


LesCopainsd'abord said:


> C'est la phrase française qui sonne bizarrement à mes oreilles


 (l'autore è francese?)
In italiano io direi
"Non potevo dormire perché avevo la sensazione che potrei avrei potuto vomitare (*in*) ogni momento. "


----------



## lorenzos

Secondo me:
- Non riuscivo ad addormentarmi perché avevo la sensazione di poter vomitare in qualsiasi momento. 
- Non riuscivo ad addormentarmi perché mi sembrava che avrei potuto / che potevo vomitare in qualsiasi momento.


----------



## Taman

lorenzos said:


> Secondo me:
> - Non riuscivo ad addormentarmi perché avevo la sensazione di poter vomitare in qualsiasi momento.
> - Non riuscivo ad addormentarmi perché mi sembrava che avrei potuto / che potevo vomitare in qualsiasi momento.


Pourquoi vous n'avez pas utilisé le congiuntivo apr*ès le verbe "sembrare"?*


----------



## bearded

Taman said:


> Pourquoi vous n'avez pas utilisé le congiuntivo apr*ès le verbe "sembrare"?*


En effet, pour moi la version ''che potevo'' n'est pas juste au 100%. Mais l'expression ''mi sembrava che potessi'' n'est pas idiomatique (quand le sujet est le même, on préfère ''de+infinitif''),  d'autant plus que ''potessi'' pourrait être la 2e personne: il faudrait alors dire ''mi sembrava che io potessi'', mais ça serait vraiment trop ''lourd''.
En conclusion, la forme la meilleure et la plus courante est bien ''mi sembrava/avevo la sensazione _di potere.._'', conformément à la première proposition de lorenzos.
Quant à ''mi sembrava che avrei potuto'', c'est juste pour la grammaire, mais on a l'impression qu'on parle de l'avenir ou d'une hypothèse.


----------



## lorenzos

In genere. "Mi sembrava che" + congiuntivo = contemporaneità.
Mi sembrava che non lo ascoltassse,​Mi sembrava che a Luigi piacesse Maria.​Mi sembrava che la Juventus giocasse male.​Ma:
Mi sembrava che (la relazione che avevo scritto) potesse andar bene. ≈ Mi sembrava che (poi/prima) avrebbe potuto andare bene.​


Taman said:


> Pourquoi vous n'avez pas utilisé le congiuntivo apr*ès le verbe "sembrare"?*


Anche per una questione di stile, però:
Non riuscivo a concentrarmi perché mi sembrava che _potesse _arrivare Lucia da un momento all'altro.​forse meno corretto ma più idiomatico di
Non riuscivo a concentrarmi perché mi sembrava che_ sarebbe potuta_ arrivare Lucia da un momento all'altro.​


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Anche per una questione di stile,


Tieni presente che, diversamente dai tuoi ultimi esempi, nella frase ''j'avais le sentiment que je pourrais vomir'' il soggetto della principale e quello della secondaria coincidono. In questi casi, in italiano si preferisce la subordinata implicita (di+infinito). Ecco perché - secondo me - la tua prima proposta ('avevo la sensazione di poter..') era la migliore.  Se il soggetto cambia, quest'esigenza non esiste più e ''che+congiuntivo'' torna giustamente in ballo.

<Mi sembrava che avrebbe potuto arrivare Lucia..> (meglio ''sarebbe potuta arrivare''): questo è un modo di esprimersi colloquiale molto diffuso, ma quel condizionale sarebbe più adatto in un periodo ipotetico, ad es. ''mi sembrava che sarebbe potuta arrivare L. se il tempo fosse migliorato''.  Altrimenti il congiuntivo 'potesse' è la forma più grammaticalmente corretta.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> il soggetto della principale e quello della secondaria coincidono. In questi casi, in italiano si preferisce la subordinata implicita (di+infinito).


Grazie  .
-----------


bearded said:


> <Mi sembrava che avrebbe potuto arrivare Lucia..> (meglio ''sarebbe potuta arrivare'')


Prima di leggere il tuo intervento avevo modificato, per rispetto dei non madrelingua, ma 
Si può cioè usare l'ausiliare _avere_ se il verbo retto è intransitivo: «ho dovuto venire/uscire/partire ecc.» è ammissibile quanto «sono dovuto venire/uscire/partire».
V. anche Ho dovuto andare o son dovuto andare? | Si dice o non si dice? | Dizionari - Corriere.it


----------



## bearded

Infatti io ho scritto solo  ''meglio'', cioè per me anche 'avere' qui non è sbagliato: ma 'essere' è in uno stile conforme alla _vecchia _regola tradizionale (e suona anche meglio al mio orecchio ''antiquato'') .


----------

